# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Sh-Lodhja ime

## mondishall

Sh-Lodhja ime

Kam dashur te shlodhem sa her
Me lodhjen kontrate te beja
Mes pikash s'u morrem kurre vesh
"S'te le", me thosh, "te behet tendja!"

Dhe timja kursesi nuk u be
Kontrate me hileqare s'kam pare
Gjekundi syri shlodhjen nuk te ze
Me lodhjen nis-mbaron cdo fjale.

As vete s'di si e firmosa
As vete vulen s'di si e vura
Me lodhjen mengjeset i zgjoja
Dhe mbremjet me lodhjen i mbyllja.

Kam dashur te shlodhem nje dite
E kote, se rastin nuk e gjeta
Vendosa, do shlodhem njeher e mire
Atehere kur te shlodhet vete jeta!
            *    *    *
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## zhorzhi

> *As vete s'di si e firmosa
> As vete vulen s'di si e vura
> Me lodhjen mengjeset i zgjoja
> Dhe mbremjet me lodhjen i mbyllja.*


Pershendetje Mondi......
si gjithmone shume te goditura keto vargje....

----------


## macia_blu

ti e shkruan bukur vargun tradicional... stilistika  qe ke zgjedhur dhe perdor ti, eshte me e veshtira... ndaj shpesh shumica e atyre qe perpiqen ta levrojne kete lloji poezie , behen te besdishem, te lodhshem, dhe nuk thone asgje vetem se rrjeshtojne rima ...) Ti je i vecante dhe me i miri (te pakten ne kete forum e them me bindje se je, absolutusht me i miri).
Urime !

----------


## bili99

Me shkon  jeta pa gjume ,pa pushuar,
Me  brenga , lodhje,    mall shume.
Kur te vije  ai   pushimi i detyruar,
Mire se vjen , te kam pritur une.

Pa pushim ,  jam duke rrugetuar,
Pa gjume  me mban   e verteta.
Se gjithe jeta me shkoi  zgjuar,
Dua ti them vdekjes tungjatjeta.


Rikthim te kendshem Mondi...thash te te pershendes per vargjet  e mira  dhe te ta them menjehere  se motivi eshte i castit momental dhe preteksti vargjet e tua qe lexova  mos thuash me pastaj se te kam  vjedhur dhe shtremberuar vargjet  aman ....lol....  shpresoj se nuk do te "shlodhesh nje here e mire"..jo edhe per 50 vjet...

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## mondishall

Falenderimin tim per ju zhorzhi, do ta vazhdoj dhe gojarisht, porsa te vi s'afermi ne Korce.
Po ju ku t'ju gjej macja blu, pas kaq hapesire ndarese qe ekziston mes vendndodhjeve tona? Keshtu qe me mbetet vetem ky vend forumist, per t'i dhene me shume shpirt dhe emocion, fjales absolute Faleminderit, qe percjell kete cast tek ju. 
Respekt mondishall

----------


## mondishall

bili 99! 
Gjithmone s'me ndahesh i nderuar mik! Po per cudi, s'ditke te vjedhesh, qofte dhe nje varg! Tjeter eshte motivi, ideja, qe na ben "vjedhes" te njeri-tjetrit. Kjo eshte "vjedhja" me e pashmangshme dhe me e padenueshme, qe krijon lumenj vargjesh drejt detit poetik. Perqafime!

----------


## mondishall

Fshirja

Vazhdon avaz i mocem i fshirjes
Me fshesen e fshesarit ne rruge
Dhe plehrat-rebele mblidhen
Ne gojen e koves me ngut.

Aty me kot bejne naze
Kush eshte plehra me e bukur
Aty jane corba me e madhe
Ne stomakun e koves pertypur.

Ne rreze trotuaresh ca plehra
Shpetuar nga fshirja e fsheses
Miss-pleher ju duket vetja
Inatin shkarkojne ne njerez.

"S'me deshen, se barkun e ngopen
Me felat e majme te mishit
Me shtypen, me vrane, me hodhen
Me dhane vleren e hic-it!"

"Po mua, ne fundin e pjates
S'me ngjyen, s'me preken hic fare
Ata qe ngriheshin mesnates
Te shuanin urine e madhe!"

"Me mua, c'paten, aman
Cfare vendi ju zija ne veglat
Vidhushke e vockel jam
Pa mua roitin dhe nervat!"

"C'te bejme tani ne ket' bote
Askush s'na i var, s'na perfill
Me mire me shoqet ne kove
Se rreze trotuaresh-MISS!"
         *    *    *
-------------------------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## Fiori

Hah sa më pëlqeu ajo e 'Sh-lodhjes', ndërthurje e përkryer e reales me poetiken ... ja vlen si kopertina e një libri.

Fiori

----------


## KaLajsi

Vargje shum te bukura .

----------


## mondishall

Faleminderit Fiori dhe KaLajsi per fjalet inkurajuese.

Klonimi

Sillmeni mikrocopra
Nga gjarperi, peshkaqeni
Nga me te egrat kafshe
Qe ne bote do gjeni!

Klonimin do bej
Krijese te re do nxjerr
Do permbledh ne nje
Ate qe Zoti s'permbledh!

Prisni, te paduruar
Klonimi po ndodh
Dicka ka krijuar
Po fundi s'vjen dot!

Amalgame qeniesh
Ne harmoni dhe egersi
Diku zgerdheshje dhembesh
Diku dinakeri!

Diku, s'po e marr vesh
Me trurin c'po ndodh
Eshte tru peshkaqen
Apo tru oktapodh!?

Diku c'u ngaterruan
Gjymtyret e shumte
Me thonj draperuar
Me puter-mamuthe!

Me ndalni, ju lutem
Se s'mund te duroj
Surratin s'i mbushet
Me shqisat-ciklop!

C'i hyra kesaj pune
O Zot, pse me le
Ne kondra natyre
Dhe qeniesh mbi dhe?

He, he, nenqesh Zoti
Me tej, nje psheretime
Ai, njeriun krijoi
Njeriu-cmendurine!!!
      *    *    *
------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## mondishall

Pertej dashurise

Humnere, apo mal
Boshllek, apo ngurtesi
Buze tyre nje prag
Ku ndal nje dashuri.

Kush ju afrua pragut
Dhe shkeli kete ndalje
Rra pre e qoftelargut
Dhe tragjedise fatale.

Atehere penat renden
Te bejne historira
Ku dashuri nuk gjeten
Trilluan tragjedira.

Atehere dhe dashuria
E zhveshi virgjerine
Se lindi cmenduria
Te haje njeiu-njerine.

Keshtu vitet kaluan
Kalojne dhe do kalojne
Homeret e verberuar
Do shkruajn' cfar' s'shikojne!
      *    *    *
------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## mondishall

C'u be???

C'u be pik e rendeses
Ndryshoi gje gravitacioni
U corientuan rrahjet e zemres
Roiti tokesori-Globi?

C'u be ndjesia njerezore
Ndryshoi gje ADN-ja
Mos duhet rilindur nje NOE
Apo nisur gjithshka nga asgjeja?

C'u be ajo qe s'po behet
Roiti gje gjithesia
Mos valle dhe Perendia po cmendet?
NJERI, behu vete Perendia!
           *    *    *

----------


## Brari

e bukur ajo  SH-Lodhja..

Bravo Korca..!

----------


## mondishall

> e bukur ajo  SH-Lodhja..
> 
> Bravo Korca..!


Mos me ndaj dhe nga Shkodra, i nderuar Brari! Pak shaka mengjesore, pe verteti, ama. 

Besoj

Besoj pertej besimit njerezor
Ja qe te tille e kam besimin
Pertej kishes, Muhametin shikoj
Dhe pertej xhamise, Krishtin.

Te dy per qiellin s'mbajne meri
Ne copra me vete s'i ndane yjesite
Bashke degjojne hoxhen mbi xhami
Dhe bashke sigurisht, kembanen mbi kishe.

Te dy njelloj e kane besimin
Me njeri-tjetrin s'i shoh te grinden
Te dy njelloj leshojne renkimin
Se per njeriun, njelloj ndjejn' dhimbjen.
            *    *    *

Alergji...

Alergji nuk kam per mjekren
Se dhe vete mjeker mbaj
Alergji kam per genjeshtren
Kur qulloset brenda saj.

Alergji nuk kam per priftin
Prift dhe une mund te isha
Alergji kam per mashtrimin
Qe shpesh psalltet neper kisha.

Alergji nuk kam per luksin
Jete luksi kam provuar
Alergji kam vec per priftin
Fukara te pasuruar.

Alergji nuk kam per fene
Sic e predikoi Krishti
Po per ta qe vila ngrene
Mjekeroshe me rase prifti!
          *    *    *
-----------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## Brari

Mondush.. cpate..

Dhe Volteri dikur u zemruati me priftat po.. pastaj i kerkoj te krevati kur i erdhi fundi..

Leri Priftat rehat ne pun te vet... nuku mashtrojne te ngratet neper qisha.. ( ose kisha)..
mo vidhni mo vrisni mo i rrihni grate e mamate.. ja keto thone..

lol..

nejse vazhdo ti..

----------


## mondishall

> Mondush.. cpate..
> 
> Dhe Volteri dikur u zemruati me priftat po.. pastaj i kerkoj te krevati kur i erdhi fundi..
> 
> Leri Priftat rehat ne pun te vet... nuku mashtrojne te ngratet neper qisha.. ( ose kisha)..
> mo vidhni mo vrisni mo i rrihni grate e mamate.. ja keto thone..
> 
> lol..
> 
> nejse vazhdo ti..


Me kenaqe Brari me keto fjale. Vertet e kam. Sikurse vertet e kam per ata lloj "priftash", qe ne fund te jetes do t'i desha sa me larg krevatit. Jo me ata, te ngratet, qe sot numurohen me gishta. Ika tani, se u vonova per pune. Pasi sic thoshte filozofi i njohur, "E megjithate, toka do punuar"

----------


## mondishall

Llotaria e jetes

Dikush e "fitoi" llotarin e jetes sone
Me te beri c'deshi, aq sa shpirti ju ca
Ne mbetem ne kazinon e prishur, butone
Qe gishta te tjere, te na shtypnin dhe ca.

Nga shtypja u kalluam ne dhe jo gishtat
Aq sa u mesuam cuditerisht me ket' fat
Lojtare te rinj na u duken ish-at
Ata prap fitonin, si te vjetrit lojtar.

Atehere vendim i dhame vetvetes
Te provoje fatin ne llotarine e saj
Mes kodesh pa fund, pikash e presjes
Prisnim pa fund, kombinimin e madh.

Oh, c'kombinim absurd i fituar
Trajektoresh levizese me ligj e pa ligj
Llotaria-meteor na leviz shpejtuar
Shkelqimesh verbuese, krateresh pa drit!
                *    *    *
--------------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## Artson

*Mondishall pergezimet e mia.

Lexoj shpesh poezi te rendomta qe botohen me emra seksi dhe me vjen shume keq qe keto perla te fshihen forumeve.

Vazhdo ne kete ritem nese mundesh*

----------


## mondishall

Faleminderi mik Artson! Perpjekja ime merr rritem nga fjalet tuaja vleresuese. Respekt per ju nga mondishall

----------


## mondishall

Forca e dashurise

Ju luta syrit: Devijo shikimin
Ndryshe nga dashuria do mbetesh i verber!
Ju luta zemres: Kujdes me ritmin
Ndryshe do mbetesh pa zemer!

Por syri qenka me tamaqar se mua
Lakuriqesise tende, a mund t'i fshihej?
Zemra gjithashtu, per pak m'u zemerua
Mbi zemren tende, e harlisur dridhej.

Ma kthehu syri: Me mire i verber
Me imazhin e saj, erresiren do ndris!
Ma kthehu zemra: Me mire pa zemer
Se prap do rrah, nga forc' e dashuris!
            *    *    *
----------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------

